# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Land Sale Scam

## Doctorntinga

Hello everyone.

I need some assistance. 
I purchased a land site through a fake agent, she acted as if she was an agent representing a reputable company. But shes never been their agent. She listed 2 sites for sale in Pietermaritzburg, she sent the documents including deed of sale and mandate which I had to sign. I then had to make the payment to the estate agency directly. This was in January 2021.  However months later when I tried to go fence my site, I was told by the neighbours that the site actually belongs to someone else and was purchased around 2018. 
I looked through the documents she had sent and noticed that she had sent me an iD which she photoshopped the last number of the ID. I was able to recognise that she inserted a 3 at the end which cant be cause female IDs end with 5-9. I eventually got her real ID number. I traced it and found her real surname, she had sent me an old ID of her maiden surname,  I went to the ATM and checked her name and it matched the new details I found and the bank account belongs to her not the estate agency. So in short she is a scammer and a lousy one at that, now I have her details, full names, ID number but no address and the number she used previously is now deactivated. I kindly ask for assistance in terms of being able to get her contact details, and suggestions on how to proceed.

Thank you .

----------


## Dave A

Lay a charge of fraud with the police for starters.

----------


## Professor Shabba

Fraud is a serious crime in today's generation, report the case to police and if the admin permits I can help you trace that person provided you have some true information about the person in a short space of time as the rest will sort itself. Together let's fight fraud.

----------


## Dave A

> ... and if the admin permits I can help you trace that person ...


I have no problem with Doctorntinga using the private message system to make contact with Professor Shabba.

----------

